# So long DB... Spring Valley Shutting Down



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well... It was fun while it lasted but due to economic stresses, Spring Valley Tropicals will be closing down. I've had a great time growing and selling the best broms and plants for everyone, though, and I will really miss it. 

As it stands right now, we will be taking orders for another week or so. I will be moving to a new place and bc of that, I can not take most of my bromeliads and many of my plants. If I have at least 15 people show interest, I will have a, "Come 'n Get It" sale. I will be selling off the ENTIRE bromeliad collection (mostly full sized terrarium bromeliads many of which I've never advertised), priced to sell, at this event and it would most likely happen at the end of this month on a weekend. This would be a pick-up only type thing. 

I wish luck to those who are running small businesses here. Its brutal out there and if anything, this community is one of the best to try it with. It didn't work for us but maybe it would work for you. 

Thanks again everyone for all the support through the last few years, from Frogbroms and Spring Valley Tropicals. I will still come and visit and try to help out as much as I can. 

Those who are interested in the sale could post here and email me. Thanks for looking.

-Antone


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry to hear it Antone. It truly is a bitch out there right now.

s


----------



## massha (Aug 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear this! I want some of your bromeliads, and possibly some other plants (mostly those that are especially tiny). But I am in Harrisburg, PA...


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Antone,

I am heartbroken to hear that you are going out of business. We bought bromeliads from you years ago that have multiplied many times over and are still going strong, they are among our favorites. This is a huge loss as the availability of interesting terrarium plants seems to keep contracting. You also have been a great source of information and I have learned a lot from your posts on the plant area of the forum.

I hope that things change and you will be back someday.

Christina


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the kind remarks. Not sure what I'm gonna do about stress relief after all this. Heh. Walking through the greenhouse on a bad day always made me feel better. ;-)


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Antone. You gave me my first brom and I really hold you special to this plant. I was looking forward in doing more business and so I am sorry to hear this. It is not easy to make your decision. I wish you the best in whatever you do. Thanks so much for opening my eyes to broms.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Antone,
even though you and I butted heads a few times- you were always helpful and gave great advise to all the members.
Good luck to you.

John


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Although I haven't purchased from you, I always love browsing your site. You have so many amazing bromeliads and other rare plants that make me drool! I'm very sad to hear you're going out of business. I hope you stay in the hobby even though your business will be closing. Have you already stopped sales (other than pick-up)? If not then I'll definately put in an order... Take care and I hope to still see you on the board!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow Antone, this is very surprising and sad news. You are certainly a person that I respect and always looked forward to being surprised by. Your collection always reflected the quality of your knowledge and hard work. Your enthusiasm in collecting, propagating, and dispersing difficult to get plant material, was apparent and contagious. I am really sad to see it ending for now. 
Thank you for all the hard work and all the great posts. I wish you the very best for the future.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn sorry to hear that Antone, this economy sucks. Thanks for all the fantastic plants and advice - best of luck.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

let us know when. i'll try and make it down there for sure.

your dischidia collection gonna be ok?
james


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

wow thats horrible. you've always had the best quality plants. I hope you keep your personal collection going.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Ahh This really sucks . 

but I sent a email I would really like one more order of truly great quality plants....


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Damn man, sorry to see it's come to this but it sounds like things are rough for everyone back home these days. I'm sure you'll land on your feet and if you need anything let me know...


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Well if you are still taking orders for this next week I would like a large brom package a few et ferns, and as many "little faiths" as possible. You've been a great person to buy from and I don't want my previous purchase to be the last


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear amigo. Best of luck.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Sorry to hear that Antone, I've always been very happy with all the plants I've purchased in the past...small broms especially.

One less quality vendor...sigh.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

NO
this puts a whole new meaning on those blueberries that are coming from you....
wow i always got the best broms from u and I always loved that I knew i could pm you if i was inteerested in a specific brom..sorry bout how it turned out


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry Antone When I first saw this post, I actually shed a tear. I just ordered an Et-Fern along with some other things. Thanks for all the great plants.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

S#*tty! 
I wish you the best of luck


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry Antone. You are about the best and growing hard to find plants of anyone I know. But, 'Been there, Done that' and I know exactly what you mean. You are keeping all your Dischidia aren't you? Now that would be a crying shame if you are getting out of those too.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that.  At least, well I hope you'll be around to talk too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Antone. I hope you still stay in the hobby.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Antone,
Very sorry to hear that I truly wish you all the best!
You were the first person off the board that I had an internet friendship with and because of you I finally started my own website!
Very sad!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Antone, sorry to hear that! hopefully you can reopen in the near future.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Antone, 

Your quality in plants is unmatched and in my opinion will be tough to beat. Hope all goes well with the phased shut down and best of luck to you. Perhaps when this economy swings in a more positive direction all of those businesses lost in the last year, now including your business can once again re-open in a new economic climate. Take care and best of luck.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow. I really appreciate all the kind words everyone. Even in dark times like this, it sheds light on my life knowing that someone other than myself appreciates the hard work I put into Spring Valley Tropicals. I will very seriously miss it. There is nothing like walking through a greenhouse full of beautiful plants from all over the world that you, yourself, have worked hard to grow.

Thank you so much everyone!!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this, I really am. I hope everything works out for you and would love to see you back selling again one day. I wish I had some room for a couple plants. I'll see what I can do to clear some space up for an et and rabbits foot fern.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Real sorry to hear this ! Hopefully things work out for you .


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I wish I had more money to spend at your site. I regret not getting one of those killer epiphytic blueberries.... got any left to sell? I could scrape up a bit for one last purchase!


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear this antone. You really helped me out last spring getting all those plants for my project. Ill send you some pictures. Happy growing and good luck with the move.
Robert


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is too bad to hear. I received nice plants from Spring Valley in a couple of different orders. 

Best wishes and good luck with the move.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Just received a box of so many broms from Antone. Thanks Antone.
I hope this post is not considered as feedback as I just want to show a few of many broms I received from him.

**Just to be fair**

These pictures were taken by my crappy point and shoot in very poor light condition (the mix of fluorescent and halogen) right out of the shipping box.
So of course broms were tied from the shipping and very dry.

Last couple of pictures show how his broms (I received in past and not put in vivs yet) actually look like under proper (I hope) care and T5 light/indirect sun light - too bad it's not FL sun
































































The following are the pictures of broms I received from him in the past and are not put in vivs yet.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear, best of luck to you.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

WOW!! Those are some very colorful broms. I am glad someone posted some pics of Antone's broms. He does/did have such a hugh variety of broms. Thank you for mine Colleen


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Dude are you serious? What a drag. I always enjoyed talking to you in the chat.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Man from the sound of it I really missed out on getting some plants from you... 

I'm in Florida as well and if you're going to have that "blow out" sale maybe I can make the trip. PM me or something and let me know when and where and I'll try and make it. Good luck w/ everything!!!

JP


----------



## secede0 (May 28, 2009)

Sad day. I really hope you are able to start over again after relocating. You have amazing broms. Truly a sad day.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for the nice words and support. I really do appreciate it. I still have a ton of broms to move and I do plan to have some sort of blow out sale at the nursery. I'll make a separate post about that at some point in the near future.

I had a lot of fun coming on here and talking plants, eventhough its a frog forum.  This will be difficult for me on so many levels.

Thanks again!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> I had a lot of fun coming on here and talking plants, eventhough its a frog forum.  This will be difficult for me on so many levels.
> 
> Thanks again!


Who says you can't come and talk plants anymore? At least you have to stick around here


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I just ordered another brom package from you Antone. I don't know if I got a completely accurate read on your situation but I hope orders at this late date make your burden lighter and not heavier. I have a very bright tank that's background is all big craggy bark and I plan on filling the whole wall with pups from broms I've purchased from you. It's kind of a "Spring Valley Memorial Vivarium".

Either way, thanks for all the great customer service, excellent products and enthusiastically helpful presence on the DB. You're one of the good guys.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey, let him get my order out first... *grin*

Rob


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> Hey, let him get my order out first... *grin*
> 
> Rob


Haha. You better post a picture of yours today!


----------



## Landon (Oct 13, 2009)

Dang Antone......I hate to see this happen, just like the rest of the good folks here. Ive been a long time member (lost my OG account due to inactivity), and remember when you first joined up to DB back in '06. You immediatly came in as a force, and quickly became "The plant guy" as far as I (and many others) was concerned. Ive been out of the game for a while, and I think its horrible timing with you getting out. I had many of tank that were specifically planted by you (well your plants, and placement reccomendations). IDK if you remember any, but the most notable, and recent was a three sectioned plywood tank I built a couple of years ago. My first account was 2mnytnx...and here is a pic of the tank.

You cant see all the plants from this over all shot, but everything but the moss came from you (frogborms at the time).










Id like to say good luck in whatever you persue next! You are a professional and honest person, and I know you will be successful in whatever you do. Always know there will be a home for you here in the dendro community!


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

F*** milk! Got BROMS? Thanks Antone!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for the kind comments. Its nice to see people happy with what they've gotten from me.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll post pictures too once i get mine lol


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I will too if I get an answer to my email.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Alll the plants are from you except the mosss and fig.





































I also just recieved a Neo. Compacta, Peperomia Rotundifolia, and Tassel Fern and they are all fantastic!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry, I left Antone hanging... Got my box on Friday last week and only had time to rip it open and throw the plants on the bench before I left for my orchid show. Only got around to actually sorting the loot out this morning.

No pictures, but as usual they were great plants of high quality. I like to send good stuff myself, but Antone cheats with that Florida climate thing. *grin*

Lots of nice broms, and some cool weird things like dischidias and pyrrosia.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

What do you have left??


----------

